# Seebataillon GMT



## Cybotron

I recently bought this watch and really like it. Very lightweight and super comfortable. The only issue is I can't get the rubber strap off. Screws don't come out and seem stuck. I sprayed some WD40 but no luck. Oh well. Rubber strap is super comfortable so I'll live with it.


----------



## RustyBin5

Do you not need to secure both sides and turns both screw ends at same time to undo? My Fortis B52 was like that. Nice watch. Considered one but just too big for me


----------



## Jazzie01

Leaving the issues it has behind, It really looks good though


----------



## Cybotron

I finally got the strap off. That was a tough one. Time to play switcheroo with some different straps. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger Beep

I tried a thick leather strap on mine and it looked awesome.
But the way the original rubber strap hugs the case is so nice, that I put that one back on.

Yet I still feel the urge for a nice looking leather strap on that Ti case.
Looking forward to see what you come up with!


----------



## Cybotron

Roger Beep said:


> I tried a thick leather strap on mine and it looked awesome.
> But the way the original rubber strap hugs the case is so nice, that I put that one back on.
> 
> Yet I still feel the urge for a nice looking leather strap on that Ti case.
> Looking forward to see what you come up with!


Yeah the rubber strap is definitely one of the most comfortable I have owned.


----------



## LDoc

This watch is on my radar, but have not had a chance to put one on. Not worried about size because I have a 225mm wrist so I am glad to hear the praise of the OEM rubber strap. I think the design and origin story is great. 

FYI, this is not technically a diver. It is a maritime operations watch commissioned by the German Naval Force Protection Battalion - name: Seebatallion; motto: "From land to sea - from sea to land" whose remit ranges from relief, rescue and evacuation missions to the protection of sea routes, ships, ports, and strategically important positions against asymmetric threats and terrorist attacks. They also carry out the reconnaissance, identification, and control of ordnance on water and land. Kind of a combination of the Coast Guard and Navy Seals. It has a bi-directional bezel for event timing and a GMT complication because international shipping paperwork is all done using GMT time just like for air transportation. And being a titanium case it is very lightweight and tough. Very cool watch in my opinion. 

Did you buy it new or pre-owned? And, where did you buy it as there are very few ADs in the USA for Mühle Glashütte.


----------



## Roger Beep

Okay, sorry but I did it again: I put a Hirsch padded leather strap on the Seebataillon. I love how the lug shape now stands out.
Happy with the result 😎


----------



## Rohrkrepierer

Can you give some thoughts about the watch? 
I have some questions before pulling the trigger on one myself. What is the bezel like? I've heard that a lot of people dislike it, if you could speak about that, I would be grateful.


----------



## StufflerMike

Bought mine medio 2016. Bezel is a countdown bezel, other than that I did not experience any issues.


----------



## Cybotron

Finally did a strap change. Navy blue with light blue stitching. Love it!!!









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## spliffsperlunk

Looks great! The Blue stitching is a nice touch.


----------



## Cybotron

spliffsperlunk said:


> Looks great! The Blue stitching is a nice touch.


Thanks. I love it. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## RPrats

I just picked up a Seebataillon and the rubber strap is unsized. Does anyone know how to remove the ends of the strap from the deployant clasp?


----------



## cdow13

I put mine on a Worn and Wound Navy ADPT nato strap and it looks killer on that. So definitely consider a nato, especially in the summer months!


----------



## belin

It's a great looking watch and I really wanted to like it but could never warmed up to it. I purchased one when they were first released and wore it for about a month and flipped it. I purchased another one a few months ago and really tried to make it work because I like the strap, weight and overall looks. I could never make it work so I sold that one as well. I have nothing negative to say about the watch other than it wasn't for me.


----------



## ALfwlmth

Touch of Modern had this one for right at 2k a week or so ago and I had to talk myself out of getting one. Really cool watch with the background...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baberkhan

Try a variation of NATO straps. I am sure it would look great.


----------



## boci202A

Cybotron said:


> Finally did a strap change. Navy blue with light blue stitching. Love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Winning combo! Congrats.


----------



## centaur

I just wish these weren't 44mm. The pics on this head really make the matte finish look great.


----------



## RustyBin5

centaur said:


> I just wish these weren't 44mm. The pics on this head really make the matte finish look great.


The 44mm is doable. It's the lug length kills it for me - pity as it's gorgeous. If your wrist is the right size.


----------



## CHADSTER

Great looking See! I use a GGB PP-600 nylon strap in the summer and it's cool, quick drying and secure. Since the nylon stretches with water, I like the velcro closure for infinite adjustment.


----------



## kakalika

This watch is why I joined the Glashutte forum. I want one so bad. It really ticks all my requirements. Is there a Bracelet for it, Ti or SS? Looking for a used one to buy.


----------



## StufflerMike

kakalika said:


> This watch is why I joined the Glashutte forum. I want one so bad. It really ticks all my requirements. Is there a Bracelet for it, Ti or SS? Looking for a used one to buy.


No bracelet, only rubber.


----------



## RustyBin5

kakalika said:


> This watch is why I joined the Glashutte forum. I want one so bad. It really ticks all my requirements. Is there a Bracelet for it, Ti or SS? Looking for a used one to buy.


Just rubber from what I've seen buddy


----------



## kakalika

Bummer!!!!! Will any of the Glashutte bracelets fit?


----------



## StufflerMike

kakalika said:


> Bummer!!!!! Will any of the Glashutte bracelets fit?


No, Glashütte bracelets will not fit the Mühle Seebataillon and U-Boot watches. Same valid for Mühle bracelets.


----------



## Crosspolytope

I've been considering this watch because I'm looking for a Dive GMT. Can I ask, I know it uses an eta movement, does that mean that the 24hr hand is the one that moves with the crown in 1st position, effectively make the 12hr hand the "Home" time?


----------



## StufflerMike

Sw 330-1.


----------



## poison

Incorrect info here:










https://www.watchuseek.com/f503/sea-battalion-bracelet-2776850.html


----------



## StufflerMike

The info is not incorrect, imho. Mühle Glashütte do no offer a bracelet (ti or st steel) for the Seebataillon. The Marinus bracelet however could be mounted, the bracelet was €249. The Rasmus 2000 bracelet may also fit but is polished and will not match the case finish/color.


----------



## poison

True, it's not ideal. I didn't know the rasmus bracelet was polished. Bling!


----------



## panucorodolfo

Seebataillon on a Nato Strap









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ocieb

panucorodolfo said:


> Seebataillon on a Nato Strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


lookin good


----------



## watches4ever

Cybotron said:


> I recently bought this watch and really like it. Very lightweight and super comfortable. The only issue is I can't get the rubber strap off. Screws don't come out and seem stuck. I sprayed some WD40 but no luck. Oh well. Rubber strap is super comfortable so I'll live with it.
> 
> View attachment 13511563
> 
> 
> View attachment 13511565


Very nice and quality piece


----------



## Camguy

I just happen to have one incoming. I've been lusting after it since they first came out, and remained firmly above my budget, but with prices lately I couldn't resist.

Should be here in a month or so!


----------



## StufflerMike

Camguy said:


> I just happen to have one incoming. I've been lusting after it since they first came out, and remained firmly above my budget, but with prices lately I couldn't resist.
> 
> Should be here in a month or so!


Welcome to the club👍


----------



## Camguy

StufflerMike said:


> Welcome to the club👍


Thanks! It shipped from Austria today. I'm very excited.


----------



## Don Draper

poison said:


> Incorrect info here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sea Battalion Bracelet?


Did you order the bracelet from MG or did you get it from a random seller?

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Camguy

RustyBin5 said:


> The 44mm is doable. It's the lug length kills it for me - pity as it's gorgeous. If your wrist is the right size.


What _is_ the lug to lug measurement, may I ask? Owners? Owners with calipers?


----------



## RustyBin5

Camguy said:


> What _is_ the lug to lug measurement, may I ask? Owners? Owners with calipers?


I don't know sorry


----------



## DaveandStu

Cybotron said:


> I recently bought this watch and really like it. Very lightweight and super comfortable. The only issue is I can't get the rubber strap off. Screws don't come out and seem stuck. I sprayed some WD40 but no luck. Oh well. Rubber strap is super comfortable so I'll live with it.
> 
> View attachment 13511563
> 
> 
> View attachment 13511565


Try some " yield " as your next spray...job done.
Beautiful piece congrats
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Camguy

RustyBin5 said:


> I don't know sorry


FYI, it's just a hair over 53mm.


----------



## RustyBin5

Camguy said:


> FYI, it's just a hair over 53mm.
> 
> View attachment 15373576




Great picture btw


----------

